# Would crows attack a dog--or human?



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

We have a fenced in backyard. After going for I walk I went to take Riley in our fenced in backyard. When I went to go up the steps to the deck there was a kind of baby crow (not an infant but not an adult) sitting on the steps, didn't budge, I was about 6 inches from it. With that, about 5 crows above us started crowing and flying from tree branch to tree branch. I was petrified (I have a fear of birds even though I had a pet cockatiel I loved I am still petrified). I quick took the dog inside the house and went out with a snow shovel. I lifted the bird onto the shovel and over the fence into the empty land next to us (which actually has more cover)--all the while the birds above were yelling. I am not sure why the bird wasn't flying, it was definitely young but I also live in an area where there has been West Nile Virus so the bird was going. Well, anyway, they are still out there crowing which means the baby is still in the land next door (I did throw it a piece of bread). Do you think the birds would have attacked Riley if he was in the backyard alone? Do you think they would attack now even tho the bird is in the lot next door if we go in the backyard? Do you think they would have attacked me if I wasn't swift with getting that bird out of my backyard? (I am going to have nightmares tonight and I am afraid to go back there until they are gone).


----------



## LangiTheTigress (May 17, 2007)

The crows where probably yelling because you were close to their baby. You did the right thing moving the chick though, many people find baby birds on the ground and think they've been abandoned. Usually the parents are close by watching. The only reason the crows would attack you or Riley would be if they thought the chick was in danger. How big is Riley? Unless he's very small you shouldn't worry about the crows hurting him, if he bothered the chick they might buzz him, but if he tried grabbing or hurting the chick they might actually dive bomb him.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

LangiTheTigress said:


> The crows where probably yelling because you were close to their baby. You did the right thing moving the chick though, many people find baby birds on the ground and think they've been abandoned. Usually the parents are close by watching. The only reason the crows would attack you or Riley would be if they thought the chick was in danger. How big is Riley? Unless he's very small you shouldn't worry about the crows hurting him, if he bothered the chick they might buzz him, but if he tried grabbing or hurting the chick they might actually dive bomb him.


Yep, crows won't usually hurt anyone, but if they think you are really hurting their baby they will dive bomb you. I wouldn't worry about a dog unless it was _really_ little. If the dog got very near or started harming the baby they would likely dive bomb the back end of the dog, otherwise they are likely to make tons of noise and do fly-bys. As said above, it's good that you removed the bird to outside the fence; your dogs should be just fine. I would also make sure that the baby does not come back into your yard in case it is infected with the west nile, even though the chance of contracting the disease is very low.

As a beside note to everyone, it's _very very _advisable to make sure you have _no_ standing water anywhere near your house (mosq. can travel about 2 miles) as that is how mosquito's can become a huge problem. I hate to sound preachy, but I live in north Texas where mosq. are a big and nasty problem, in turn makeing West Nile a big problem. (I just wish God had deemed not to make mesquito's and fire-ants  ) ((((only half kidding))))


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

We had a nest of birds (not crows, don't know what they were) in a tree in our front yard, and they would dive at us whenever we would go out for the mail or when the kids were playing outside, even if we weren't all that close to the tree. It got to be pretty freaky, with the kids not wanting to go outside and us having to duck and run any time we had to be out in the yard. I have seen birds attack cats as well, although a cat does pose more of a threat, but I would guess that they might attack a dog too.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

To comment on your sidenote: I work in a skilled nursing facility and I have seen about five cases of West Nile come thru--some with better end results than others. The majority of persons effected by West Nile (elderly I should say) end up with neurological problems which can impact their lives. 

I know crows get pretty big so it is hard for me to say how old this baby chick was tho it was opening its mouth when it was on the shovel as if it was looking for a worm it was rather large. 

Thanks for the info I am going to go check on it (curiosity got the cat.....)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Esther has had a noisy, running feud with robins, of all things, in the yard. They almost certainly have a nest or nests around, though I don't know where they are. They frequently swoop down on her, which seems like a bad idea since she's usually waiting and she can jump an amazing height. She refuses to run, or even duck. I might start wearing a hardhat out there myself.

Otherwise, they sit in the tree, just out of reach and insult her. She barks back, which is about the only thing she barks at, so it's pretty raucous.

I've become a lot less fond of our state bird since they built a nest a few feet from our strawberry patch a few years ago and wouldn't let us pick strawberries for weeks.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

HAHAHA!!!! This reminds me of Old Crow. When We lived in our old house (my family and I) we had some crows that frequented the field behind out house. We had hawthorn trees and crapapples so there were lots of bugs and little critters and berries for them to eat. But there was one trouble making kid that lived down the street from us who would always throw rocks at the crows. Well they started dive bombing him every time they saw him and he (being the stupid little kid he is) would swing his skateboard at them. They did this to him for a few years every time they saw him even when he didn't throw rocks at them. Well the kid ended up going to live across town with his mom and the crows ended up disappearing for a few months until one day this poor little kid came running into our back yard screaming bloody murder because he was being chased by a crow. My brothers walked the poor kid home and we figured it was because he had a skateboard that they were dive bombing him. Well for the next few years until Old Crows demise (he was killed by the City workers because he tried to chase their lawn mower and got to close.....poor Crow) he would chase and divebomb and harrass ANYONE boy, girl, tall, short that had a skateboard. Eventually people leanred not to walk around our house with visible skateboards because of him.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Is there anything crows don't dive bomb? Yesterday moring around 5:AM while Elsa and I were out on our walk, I lucked out in catching a crow dive bomb an owl. It's one thing to catch sight of an owl where I live, but to witness this dog fight was amazing.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I think the worst that would happen with the crows is that they might peck your head dive bombing you or the dog. Like said above it sound like you did the right thing moving the little bird.

This doesn't have to do with a dog but I had a man fishing at the lake that had Down Syndrome and he hooked a duck. My daughter jumped into the lake to get the bird when the mate attacked her, I never saw anyone swim so fast to get away. I then jumped in also dressed unhooked the duck while the other bird came after me but in the end the duck didn't get hurt and it was a good laugh!


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

When my sister and I were younger we found a nest of baby birds. We checked on that nest for almost 2 weeks, babies looked starved and we never saw a mamma bird. So us being young and stupid removed the nest, well since I had the nest in my hands, YES I was attacked. Birds swooping down on me, grabbing my hair, pecking on me, it was very scary. We dropped the babies and ran, we came back and they were gone. I think my dog ate them. I have hated birds and been severely terrified of them since. I won't even set foot in somebodys house if they have a bird.


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

We have for the past month been chasing the big Black Birds. They swoop down near us when a baby falls out of tree or appears open, we get it on a shovel and remove it from the yard. They scream and holler, but none has attemped to harm us or the dogs, (Shepherds). Geess they are dirty and noisy, we met our limit with them nesting and removed the nests we could reach, they dirtied my swing pillows, walks, etc. We have rid of alot of them but the late nesters. Do not feel any bird in a yard would totally harm a person or pet just try to scare us off.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I have never seen a bird hurt a person or dog but I have seen them peck them as they were trying to scare them off.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

We had another one later in the afternoon on the other side of our property. I swished it away with a broom and it hopped away into the brush. Hearing them crowing all day had to be the most annoying thing. We are in PA now hopefully they will be all gone when we get back.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I was walking my lab along a river trail when he spotted a bald eagle sitting atop a tree, about 60 feet up.

The dog ran over to the base of the tree and started barking at the eagle. At first, the eagle ignored him. Finally, with great dignity and poise, he looked down at the trouble maker as if to say, "Don't make me come down there, mortal."

I convinced Dogzilla that it might be a good time to continue on down the trail.

So I went from a lab that harassed eagles to a Plott hound that goes after robins.


----------

